# BBQ Pits by Klose



## bruno994 (Jan 9, 2012)

Starting my research a bit early as I plan on a major upgrade in a smoker by years end.  Does anyone in the Texas, or Houston area on here use a BBQ Pit by Klose or familiar with one?  They appear to be well built and with the 100 mile proximity, I won't have to pay any shipping fees.  I have yet to find anything on his site about a reverse flow build though.  Another pit I am considering is an Old Country at Academy (I don't really want to buy a big box store pit, but these look pretty good), they have a 48" one with a warmer box for $1500 or without for $1000.  And of course a Lang (pretty hefty shipping I'm sure from Gerorgia to Texas).  Give me your input on a Klose.

http://www.bbqpits.com/


----------



## ecto1 (Jan 9, 2012)

Klose makes a great pit I don't cook on one but see plenty in comps here in Houston.  The one you see at Academy is a good pit but it is made in Mexico, Nuevo Laredo to be exact.  If I was spending my money in the Houston area I would look at Pits by JJ and Lone Star Grillz you can't beat those two for the money.  JJ use to work for Klose and the guy at Lone Star worked for Gator Pits.  If you want a reverse flow like a Lang look at East Texas Smokers.  The new craze here in Houston with all the comp and catering guys is the Pitmaker Vault another option you may want to look into but it is not an offset.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## bruno994 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for the info ECTO1.  I researched those manufacturers a bit also.  The model I am most interested in is a 20 x 48, more than enough size for a family get together, or a competition, but small enough to warrant firing it up for a Saturday afternoon smoke.  I priced the same model from 4 companies, they were all within $55.  Pits by JJ wanted $1550, Klose- $1550, Lonestar-$1540 and Lang- $1595.  So I guess it's just a matter of preference from here.


----------



## ecto1 (Jan 9, 2012)

bruno994 said:


> Thanks for the info ECTO1.  I researched those manufacturers a bit also.  The model I am most interested in is a 20 x 48, more than enough size for a family get together, or a competition, but small enough to warrant firing it up for a Saturday afternoon smoke.  I priced the same model from 4 companies, they were all within $55.  Pits by JJ wanted $1550, Klose- $1550, Lonestar-$1540 and Lang- $1595.  So I guess it's just a matter of preference from here.




If you could afford it I would look into a 24 x 48 I have never heard anyone say they wish they had less pit space.  Also the amount of fuel needed to heat the extra space would be minimal.  JJ's will have a movable damper at that size Lonestar at that size will have tuning plates.  All four are going to be pits that you will be able to enjoy for the rest of your life.  I am sure that you will be happy with any of those pits.  Gator also just intoduced a budget trailer pit around that size but it it quite a bit more.


----------



## phrogs4ever (Jan 21, 2012)

Here's another reverse flow smoker made in the Houston area.

www.oldbuzzardsmokers.com


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 21, 2012)

Now there are alot of really good smokers out there. Now being from Florida I'm look at the Bubba Smokers or the Ben Langs. I have had the privlage of smoking on both and they are some really nice units. I would have to say that te Lang is the better. Pricey but in my eyes you won't find a better smoker out there.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jan 21, 2012)

Bruno , I have a Tejas 2040CC from the Houston Area. They are a good more affordable alternative to the Klose and being in Ohio, they hold heat well too. I have had mine 3 yrs. and would not change(except to have a 24" barrel. A little modification and you can baffle and plate the unit yourself and have a Marvelous Unit.







Love mine and can do all I want on it:







Good shopping and...


----------



## pmc0607 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hello there, i bought a Klose 20 x 48 made my fire box 20 x 26 because the door will be in the front, the hight of the front shelf will be 42 instead of 32 (I'm a tall guy) Had the door cut extra wide and taller, the bafle will be adjustable like JJ pits have, a second shelf, I also upgrade the thickness of the cooking chamber from 1/4" to 3/8"and the firebox from 1/4" to 1/2" and  few more odds and ends. the one thing that sepperates klose from the rest is the kind of steel he uses for the fire boxes; 106,000 PSI steel also knowend as Machine steel, the pipe is 56,000 PSI the same used in Oil Fields. I made a lot of changes to the pit and they were very helpfull. I should have it in 7 or 8 weeks. I will post pictures when I get it. When I visited them to put my order, I saw close hand there workmanship and I have to tell you is first class. all the welds were grind smoooth, the doors seal perfect, the paint job was very good, can't say enough about there pits.


----------



## 3montes (Aug 21, 2012)

I looked at Lone Star very seriously. He makes a nice pit. However he has propane log starters in his pits and the don't have the automatic shut off safety features so you really need to keep your eye on it making sure it dosen't go out. Also he dosen't damper his vertical warmers so you are heating it whether you want to use it or not. If you are close to the New Braunfels area there is a fab guy there who goes by the name of Wreckless on the Smoke Ring. The guy is a all star fabricator. I bought this one from him and couldn't be any happier.













tank40.jpg



__ 3montes
__ Aug 21, 2012


















tank42.jpg



__ 3montes
__ Aug 21, 2012


















tank39.jpg



__ 3montes
__ Aug 21, 2012






Has everything I could have asked for! Vertical warmer is fully dampered, 24X60 1/4" steel. Dual propane burnerners, prep table with lockable storage underneath, wood box. Even a place to strap down your coolers. By working with a fab guy you can customize whatever you want.

However Chris at Lone Star was also willing to fab any features I would want but I just couldn't let this rig get by me!


----------



## jl13 (Feb 6, 2013)

Are you saying that klose delivers within 100 miles?


----------

